# Refusing to let myself vomit



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

I was just thinking about this since I was feeling very nauseous a few days ago and I could had very easily thown the hell up at any time if I'd let myself, but instead I went for a lie down as soon as I got home.

I don't feel ill often, but when I do start to feel like I could vomit, I refuse to let myself do it, because I'm so afraid of it.

I was just wondering if this is actually a bad thing for me to do, or if it doesn't really matter.

(Obviously if I have gastro or some crap vomiting is inevitable).


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

It's not good to do that. The reason why is because the acid that's trying to come up from your body is telling you that this is harmful to it and that it needs to be expelled. Eventually the acid from the vomit could scar inner parts of your body like your esophagus and stomach lining.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Chasingclouds said:


> It's not good to do that. The reason why is because the acid that's trying to come up from your body is telling you that this is harmful to it and that it needs to be expelled. Eventually the acid from the vomit could scar inner parts of your body like your esophagus and stomach lining.


Oh my God I'm pretty much having a panic attack now :/ I've only ever been truly ill a few times in my life, and so when I think of vomiting, I think of feeling even worse afterwards, when in reality if it's a one off thing I'd probably feel much better. But whenever I feel nauseous I get really worked up as I'm so afraid of throwing up.


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

RestlessNative said:


> Oh my God I'm pretty much having a panic attack now :/ I've only ever been truly ill a few times in my life, and so when I think of vomiting, I think of feeling even worse afterwards, when in reality if it's a one off thing I'd probably feel much better. But whenever I feel nauseous I get really worked up as I'm so afraid of throwing up.


I am too, to be frank but it happens so fast that I forget that it has even happened when it's finally over. I guess you have to weight the short term effects versus the long term effects in this situation. I apologize for inducing a panic attack on your end, that wasn't my intention.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Chasingclouds said:


> I am too, to be frank but it happens so fast that I forget that it has even happened when it's finally over. I guess you have to weight the short term effects versus the long term effects in this situation. I apologize for inducing a panic attack on your end, that wasn't my intention.


I guess I should probably talk to my psychologist about it, or a doctor. I definitely don't want to do any harm to myself, so I'll try to get some help with my overcoming my fear. No no, that's okay. I just get anxious when I read about stuff like that.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RestlessNative said:


> Oh my God I'm pretty much having a panic attack now :/ I've only ever been truly ill a few times in my life, and so when I think of vomiting, I think of feeling even worse afterwards, when in reality if it's a one off thing I'd probably feel much better. But whenever I feel nauseous I get really worked up as I'm so afraid of throwing up.


Short term, you would feel worse. Your body would be shaking because you just got rid of something that should not have been in the body. Eventually, you would feel better. It depends on the circumstances.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Emetophobia? I'm pretty sure I have this. When I vomit it is so forcefully and painful. Its not just once its always at least 7 times before it stops. Its crazy. Afterwards my throat is torched and I can't even sip on water. It hurts so bad.........I used to be able to drink with the best of them but I have stop drinking completely because of my fear of vomiting. Its been about 6 months since I last vomited but just the thought scares me. I will do whatever in my power not to vomit. Its one of my worst fears. Just typing the word vomit scares me........ugh.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

NOPE. Ain't gonna let myself vomit either. I've gone about 5 years since the last time I puked, I've felt really close to on MANY occasions since then but I do my best to prevent puking. I just hate it, hate it, hate it.

If I need to do breathing exercises, or avoid certain foods while I'm nauseous or even if I have to resort to using some Ondansetron from India, I will.

If I feel it coming up my throat and I stop it, I will make sure to drink a little bit of milk or liquid Maalox to counteract the acid in my throat.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I can't remember the last time I threw up from actually being sick. Literally, I think it was before I was 20. It would scare me if I got that sick.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't know if I "refuse" to. I mean I think if your stomach really wants to get rid of something that badly, then it will. 

But I do try reallyyyy hard to not let it happen because it's so disgusting and it sends me into a panic. I'm not religious but this is one of those events that happen where I will pray to the lord savior Jesus to not let me vomit. And hey, it's been about 10 years or so since I did throwup. So maybe he's real, idk.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I have a fear of this too. Usually a bit of peppermint tea is enough to deal with any nausea I might have though.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

In most circumstances it's not going to do you any harm to not vomit. You just might feel some relief if you did vomit. Sometimes you feel better just letting it happen. It's so hard for me to vomit I usually try to hold it back rather than go sit around on the bathroom floor while nothing happens. I just lay along the edge of the bed in case and watch tv. 

The last time I vomited was probably 6 years ago with some vodka and kool aid and prior to that maybe 2 years earlier when I got that stomach flu that had me vomit until my stomach was empty and then vomit black. I think the doctor should have taken this a little more seriously but I was so out of it I didn't think to say what color of stuff I was throwing up. They gave me fluids and sent me home. It was a good 2months before I no longer felt nauseous after every meal.


----------



## ManicXenophobe (Nov 8, 2013)

Firstly, you feel nauseated, not nauseous. Nauseous means causing nausea. 
Secondly, i think trying to not vomit is ok (if its anxiety-related vomiting, and not from illness or ingestion of a poisonous substance).
When you vomit, you are expelling necessary nutrients from the body. 
I don't know how well an attempt to not vomit by sheer willpower would work. The vagus nerve controls stomach peristalsis, the same nerve that is involved with such involuntary functions as heart rate, sweating, and orgasm.

From the wikipedia article on vomiting : "Antiemetics act by inhibiting the receptor sites associated with emesis. Hence, anticholinergics, antihistamines, dopamine antagonists, serotonin antagonists, and cannabinoids are used as antiemetics."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vomiting


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

why not take some anti-nausea medication ? or is that only available on prescription?

if you are suffering stomach gastro flu then sickness usually causes you to feel instantly better temporarily until the next round of it comes 

it was years and years since i had any gastro flu and very very rarely have ever been sick


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't think suppressing it is gonna do you any harm. I know plenty of people who do the same. I always just let it out, though. Sometimes try to get things moving along faster even. Also, this thread making me feel like a freak cause I've probably vomited over 50 times just this year. I honestly look forward to it because of the relief I know it's gonna bring, even if it's temporary.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I believe all nausea medicine is prescription in the US. There are only things like pepto bismol which are helpful in limited circumstances and I can't take it.



> nau·seous
> ˈnôSHəs,ˈnôzēəs/
> _adjective_
> adjective: *nauseous*
> ...


Merriam-webster


> Dictionary
> *nauseous*
> 
> _adjective_ nau·seous \ˈnȯ-shəs, ˈnȯ-zē-əs\
> ...


Some people can really hold back vomiting. It's not always completely involuntary. Just the fact you can encourage yourself to vomit without doing anything physical like the finger down your throat is proof of that. There have been plenty of times that if I went in the bathroom and tightened up my stomach it would have come out. Of course there are times you cannot control it but I find these times are more acute with less warning. I get nauseous easy. Poor food habits (spacing, amount, types) can result in my body wanting to vomit after meals for a couple days if I don't correct it in time. If I try to wake up really extra early from usual I often end up sitting in the bathroom for a half hour before I feel like I can hold it back while standing. Also changes in my medications but that's more the result of migraines. I still only vomit every few years.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm like this. If I feel nauseous, I only let myself vomit if I seriously need to, or it's going to happen no matter what, i.e gastroenteritis or food poisoning. I remember at one point last year I was severely nauseous for no clear reason, to the point where my mouth was watering and I could feel vomit coming up multiple times, but I would just lie down and try to keep calm until it passed. That wasn't the best idea because I felt absolutely ****ty and knew that vomiting would bring me some relief, but I was too afraid to do it. :/

You do tend to feel better after vomiting. Try and realize that it's a completely natural thing and you don't actually have to do anything except bend over and let it happen, lol. I hope this isn't scaring you or anything, but vomiting WILL make you feel better if you're sick; at least temporarily. Apparently it actually releases endorphins in the brain.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> NOPE. Ain't gonna let myself vomit either. I've gone about 5 years since the last time I puked, I've felt really close to on MANY occasions since then but I do my best to prevent puking. I just hate it, hate it, hate it.
> 
> If I need to do breathing exercises, or avoid certain foods while I'm nauseous or even if I have to resort to using some Ondansetron from India, I will.
> 
> If I feel it coming up my throat and I stop it, I will make sure to drink a little bit of milk or liquid Maalox to counteract the acid in my throat.


I don't understand that thinking. Vomiting is your body's way of getting rid of something that shouldn't be in it.

I haven't vomited in probably 5 years or so, but I'd just puke if I had to.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> I don't understand that thinking. Vomiting is your body's way of getting rid of something that shouldn't be in it.
> 
> I haven't vomited in probably 5 years or so, but I'd just puke if I had to.


I hate the sensation and feeling of vomiting. I feel like I am choking, it is awful. That may be the body's way of getting rid of something that it "thinks" shouldn't be in it, but that is not necessarily the case. Just like an allergic reaction, the body thinks its helping but it really isn't.


----------

